# Backyard fence



## terri (Feb 3, 2020)

I shot this while visiting my mom in Michigan.   I liked the loops of rope, though not a clue what they were for.  

This was shot on expired Ilford SFX film.  I used a #25 red filter, coupled with a soft focus filter.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 3, 2020)

Neat - I like the patterns in this.


----------



## terri (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks John!   Yep, it was what caught my eye.   Just a fence in the middle of a very ordinary street, otherwise.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 3, 2020)

Nice fence......


----------



## johngpt (Feb 3, 2020)

Along with the cool patterns, I like the three distinct strata you created with your framing; lawn, fence and bushes.
Very nice tonal range between fence slats.
And I really enjoy the "Americana" feel of this Terri.


----------



## terri (Feb 3, 2020)

Thanks so much, guys.    



johngpt said:


> And I really enjoy the "Americana" feel of this Terri.


Awesome comment; thank you, John!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 3, 2020)

Great image.

I think that's where you hitch the children


----------



## OldManJim (Feb 4, 2020)

nice capture


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2020)

The rope.  So cool, so unexpected !


----------



## terri (Feb 5, 2020)

Derrel said:


> The rope.  So cool, so unexpected !


Right?!    I still can't figure out if there's a purpose behind it.   But it begged to be photographed.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Feb 5, 2020)

Very interesting textures and patterns.

I've seen fences reinforced with rope, but then it's nailed to the fences.


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 5, 2020)

Yes, interesting, well seen and captured. I wonder if they plant peas or grape vines or something along the fence. I'd also be interested in the camera and lens, because the field of view looks a little tighter than, say, 50mm, but I'm not sure...
Overall it's an image that makes one pause, which is delightful!


----------



## terri (Feb 5, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Yes, interesting, well seen and captured. I wonder if they plant peas or grape vines or something along the fence. I'd also be interested in the camera and lens, because the field of view looks a little tighter than, say, 50mm, but I'm not sure...
> Overall it's an image that makes one pause, which is delightful!


Thanks so much!

I shot this with my Mamiya 1000s m645, likely my 80mm lens.  

I like the idea of the ropes acting as a kind of loose stake for plants.   Best idea yet, it makes sense.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 5, 2020)

I think you should call your mother. And ask her what the ropes were for. And then of course report back.


----------



## terri (Feb 6, 2020)

It's not her back yard, or I would.


----------

